# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  مشگل در ریموت دسکتاب

## khosroanjam

سلام بر تمام اساتید
*ببخشید اگه سوالم ابتدایی

من یه سرور با ویندوز 2008R2 دارم که سه نفر برای  استفاده از یه نرم افزار به اون Remote می شم از یک نقطه جغرافیایی دیگه ! و به طبع سه تا یوزر دارم که حالا بنا به دلایلی هر سه تا شونم از گروه admin هستند . مشگل من اینه که :

وقتی مثلا یوزر Fadayan1 ابتدا ریموت میشه به سرور و قتی Fadayan2 می خواد ریموت بشه , توجه کنید با یوزر خود فدایان 2 ریمت میزنه یعنی به این شکل اگه کامندی شو بکم 


mstsc /v 192.168.x.y
و موقع autenticate هم به این صورت
192.168x.y\fadayan(x)

وارد session یوزر دیگه ای میشه حالا اگه هر دوتا یوزر بتوند یه جوری وارد شن وقتی یوزر سوم می خواد وارد شه با یوزر نیم خودش (fadayan3) دو تا سشن اکتیو نشونش می ده و می گه می خوای وارد کدوم بشی!
*

من چه طوری می تونم این مشگل حل کنم که هر سه تا یوزر عین آدم بتوند REMOTE بزنند و وارد Desktop  خودشون بشن نه وارد محیط دیگر یوزر ها

_

ممنون می شم راهنماییم کنید 

با تشکر
صادق خسروانجم
_

----------


## cybercoder

> من چه طوری می تونم این مشگل حل کنم که هر سه تا یوزر عین آدم بتوند REMOTE  بزنند و وارد Desktop  خودشون بشن نه وارد محیط دیگر یوزر ها


 :قهقهه: 
لایسنس Terminal Service باید بخری

----------


## khosroanjam

واقعا روش دیگه ای نداره ؟

----------

